# Quick trip this morning



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and my new fishing partner hit Conway Reef at first light this morning to try to catch a few fish for Sunday dinner. West wind made it hard to anchor up because the boat was going one way and our lines were going the other so we decided to drift instead. Fishing heavy shell in 5' to 7' of water with live croaker under chatter weights were producing all the gafftop we wanted to catch with a few trout mixed in. We got enough to eat in the box, plus a couple over 25" that we released. After that we went to try to get a couple flounder and ended up with 3 using Slayer SST's in Texas roach. Not to bad for a couple hours work.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Couple more


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I do not know what I'm doing wrong, but I ordered some chatter weights, had hubby tie per your instructions, and can not catch A fish on them. I mean not even a SKIP JACK! 

Is there some special trick you'd like to share? Or give me your address and I'll send them all to you. I've gone back to plain popping corks.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Dang! That trout with her mouth open has a set of choppers for sure!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like a great morning, congrats!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I do not know what I'm doing wrong, but I ordered some chatter weights, had hubby tie per your instructions, and can not catch A fish on them. I mean not even a SKIP JACK!
> 
> Is there some special trick you'd like to share? Or give me your address and I'll send them all to you. I've gone back to plain popping corks.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1068849&highlight=croaker+rig


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I do not know what I'm doing wrong, but I ordered some chatter weights, had hubby tie per your instructions, and can not catch A fish on them. I mean not even a SKIP JACK!
> 
> Is there some special trick you'd like to share? Or give me your address and I'll send them all to you. I've gone back to plain popping corks.


I was trained by the legend himself.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

That touch screen looks sweet Sharkchum!


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

nice!! that one shot of the trout looks like a barracuda


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

thank you, I'll show this to my rigger, see if he is missing a step.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The secret is you have to spit on your hook before you cast out. My dad told me that when I was little and it's always worked. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

ok, you have special "spit". I give up.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Nice catch! How big was the first flounder you we're holding?


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

That chatter weight might help attract ole' yellow mouth, but mainly she's after that tasty little croaker for sure.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Sharky!


----------

